
Avoiding SMS vendor lock-in with SMPP - ashitlerferad
https://danielpocock.com/avoiding-sms-vendor-lock-in-with-smpp
======
fasteo
Interesting project. Seems like a modern version of Kannel [1], a battle
tested SMS gateway that supports a very simple HTTP interface for applications
and both SMPP and EMI ECP protocols for the backend.

For an alternative Java SMPP implementation, see CloudHopper [2] (Twitter use
it for its SMS infrastructure)

[1] [http://www.kannel.org/](http://www.kannel.org/)

[2] [https://github.com/fizzed/cloudhopper-
smpp](https://github.com/fizzed/cloudhopper-smpp)

